# Keeping babies warm



## mama24 (Jan 17, 2012)

I feel kind of silly asking this since I am from SW PA, and we kept our rabbits outside. And here I am in NC, and it's going down to *maybe* 25 at the coldest any given winter here, my rabbits are in a 3 sided barn, and I'm worried about them! LOL. But they're itty bitty babies! I haven't had rabbits since I was maybe 12. I got 2 California bucks, I think they're probably 10 weeks old, maybe older. We've had them for about 5 days and know which one is the keeper and which is not. I felt fine leaving the boys out there, they seem big enough to keep each other warm. But I also got 2 6week old New Zealand does 2 days ago and they are so so tiny. I feel awful leaving them out there! I have them together in the cage next to the boys, who are also together. I covered the top of the cages with hay and I threw some old blankets over both cages to block the wind and keep the heat in. Is that enough? The girls are just little babies and I am feeling guilty!


----------



## terri9630 (Jan 17, 2012)

Put some hay IN the cages. That way they can snuggle into it for warmth or eat it to help them stay warm. Digestion creates heat. As long as they are out of the wind they should be fine.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree with being out of the wind.  As long as they have a place out of the wind their fur coats are good insulation, but I'd watch that hay in the cages for any dampness.  Cold _and_ damp could become a problem.


----------



## lastfling (Jan 18, 2012)

Being in NC also, I had several does kindle in early December and raise their young from kindling to now in my rabbit barn which is unheated.  My barn is enclosed on 4 sides, with a set of 3 openings (similar to windows) along one side.  I keep the center opening open for ventilation (they have drop down hinged boards - making each opening approximately 2x2 - or 6x2 for the three -- if you can picture that).  At any rate, there have been some pretty chilly nights and a couple of days since then and all have been fine.  The only losses I had were at kindling - losing one in each litter.  The remainder are doing great.  I think as others have said.  If you can keep the drafts under control - you and the rabbits will be fine.


----------



## mama24 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks! They do have hay in their cages. I put a Rubbermaid washtub filled with hay in each for them to sleep in, plus a little pile in the corner to snack on. The boys pee in their washtub, but the girls seem to be keeping theirs clean. Is that a normal thing, for boys to pee where they sleep??? I have to clean it out pretty much daily. I need to get some straw so I'm not wasting so much hay! And probably put some pine shavings in the bottom. I'm out of those, too. Here are some pics of my new little cuties!


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 18, 2012)

Usually a rabbit will pee in the same corner of the cage....just move your sleeping quarters to another corner and see how it goes.


----------



## mama24 (Jan 18, 2012)

I tried that, and they moved it back! LOL


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 18, 2012)

I would turn it over and cut a hole in the side and wire it to the wall. Put hay underneath it and they'll have a pee through shelter and they can't play interior decorator.


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 18, 2012)

hello, im from NC too! where are both of you located? im in anson county. didnt realize i had so many neighbors on here!

i havent gotten into rabbits yet, but im sure it wont be long. i wondered how they would fair the heat here in the summers more than the cold of the winters, but both are a concern to me. i feel like rabbits might be fragile, but i might be totally wrong. i just worry more about smaller caged animals rather than my other livestock when it comes to weather conditions.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 18, 2012)

In the hottest weather, I just hang box fans so they would blow across all cages to move fresh air over the buns.


----------



## mama24 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm getting a lot of my info from the farmer I buy meat from at the downtown Greensboro farmer's market (I'm in the GSO area.) He sold me my goats and has been a great resource to me. He is even willing to come and help if I need it during kidding with my goats. He also has rabbits and meat chickens. He keeps his rabbits in a small roofed shelter with removable sides, like a pop up carport, but smaller. In the summer, he takes down all the sides but one needed for shade and hangs up box fans. He still loses some rabbits every summer, usually kits, they are much more vulnerable to temp changes than adults. I was talking to his wife about it while I was there and asked if they'd tried putting a misting hose in front of the fans to cool the air even more. Not sure if they tried that, but it may be worth a try. I put a hose on mist for my chickens last summer and they loved it!

Thanks for the upside down box suggestion! My girls peed in theirs today, so I moved it to a different corner. We'll see if that works for them. If not, I may have to drill holes in the bottom or get something like a basket that drains. I want the girls at least to have more of a box so they can keep them when they're grown and having babies! I moved the boys' box back again for the 3rd time, but they started moving it before I was even finished feeding and watering, so I will try turning it upside down and cutting a door hole in it.  What part of WV are you from? If you are from up North, you are probably from close to where I'm from. My family is in the Johnstown area, close to Somerset, maybe 30 mi from the WV border, in the hills.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2012)

I wire everything down if they move it. Most of my food and water bowls are wired because the rabbits toss and fight with them if food runs out. 
My Holland Lop has a plastic dog crate for her to keep warm in. It's the smallest size crate, only the top half in use and placed so it's a little building and the bottom is the wire, so pee and poo goes out. I stuff it with hay and even when she was just a tiny baby rabbit in freezing temps, she did fine. Its her fav place to be and she loves to sit on top on warmer days.


----------

